# mojave desert update



## Madortoise (Oct 13, 2010)

I am conflicted...cleaner energy, yes, but I can't imagine no CDT being hurt by this displacement. 

http://www.bellinghamherald.com/2010/10/08/1659814/biologists-scour-mojave-desert.html


----------



## Jermosh (Oct 14, 2010)

Madortoise said:


> I am conflicted...cleaner energy, yes, but I can't imagine no CDT being hurt by this displacement.
> 
> http://www.bellinghamherald.com/2010/10/08/1659814/biologists-scour-mojave-desert.html



I agree, they will most likely have to go into an adoption program. They dont do well in new enviroments. At least they removed them 1st.


----------



## Madortoise (Oct 17, 2010)

Went to Apple Valley this weekend to visit someone and was going through high desert thinking they are all here being encroached by human establishments...still very conflicted.


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 18, 2010)

That its sad :S
but in the other side, Im glad they did care about the tortoises and are making something for them.
At least they are not making a huge shopping mall.
Sometimes companies dont really care and just build up stuff without caring about the enviorment damage.
I really wish they do re-locate them in a safe place away from people, and take care of them while they get used to their new area.
What keeps me worried its that its almost time for hibernation, I hope they really have that on mind!
Please keep us updated on what happens Mado!


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's more. I'm glad there are a lot of interest...

http://wattsupwiththat.com/2010/10/29/desert-tortoise-gets-fast-tracked-to-the-curb/


----------



## Tom (Nov 4, 2010)

Some one posted a CDT thread a while back and it clearly showed that much of the area within the range of the CDT was unused by them and unsuitable for them. Why don't they stick these panels there?

Or better yet, why not just stick them on the houses that are actually going to be using the power? Duh! That's what I did. Works great. My last electric bill was $7.


----------



## armandoarturo (Nov 7, 2010)

Mado, do you know how are these tortoises doing?
Also what about hibernation? ... have they released them yet?


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 7, 2010)

armandoarturo said:


> Mado, do you know how are these tortoises doing?
> Also what about hibernation? ... have they released them yet?



Armando, I don't know what's going on and how these things get decided even in our backyard...I'm just following the news out of concern. We'd better go make a field trip to see....Last time military moved a bunch of CDTs the relocated tortoises got killed by predators of all kinds

I agree w/Tom...why claim their land if we can put these darn things on our roof?


----------



## armandoarturo (Nov 8, 2010)

OMG, Why do they do these kind of things without noticing all of those danger factors?
They are supposed to have a previous investigation on posible predators, food and diet, weather, shelter, and everything else!
So, thats happening right near by your place?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't know a whole lot about it, but just running over it in my mind, I'm thinking that the worst part of the project will be when there is heavy equipment, trucks and men all over the land. I'm thinking that once the panels are up and the project is over with, there won't be any problems for the wild life any more. In fact, the panels will provide shade and I'll bet a lot more vegetation will grow.


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 10, 2010)

Tortoises are very adaptive but that doesn't mean we should force them to change... 

BTW I've been seeing a lot of young girls wearing mutant ninja turtle baby Ts (child's T) from thrift stores...I guess it's sort of back in fashion as in a retro look.


----------

